# What Changes can we expect in Excel 2010 VBA



## Hooseria (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good website to check out new changes in VBA on Excel 2010. 

Or better yet, any MVP's out there have any insight you want to share with us.


----------



## RoryA (May 12, 2009)

It's not even in beta yet and we are subject to NDA on this topic, AFAIK. Feel free to speculate though! 
Oh, and keep an eye on this.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 12, 2009)

For a start I hope they bring back FileSearch!


----------



## Hooseria (May 12, 2009)

Thats sad, I came accross the "Excel 2010" title on the Web, did a search and discovered it was to be released in the first half of 2009, probably an error. Anyway, will look out for more info. 

Thanks for the link

Thank you.


----------



## RoryA (May 12, 2009)

I don't think it's a big secret that it won't be out this year!


----------



## Hooseria (May 12, 2009)

Judging by the info out there, and your first response, I saw that one comming. Lets just hope they don't change the ribbon too much. This new one slowed me be down a bit.


----------



## Colin Legg (May 12, 2009)

Hooseria said:


> Lets just hope they don't change the ribbon too much. This new one slowed me be down a bit.


 
I'm not sure that many people will agree with that...

Have you googled for Excel Gemini?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 12, 2009)

I hate the ribbon.  Still can't find may way around!


----------



## Hooseria (May 12, 2009)

Actualy I like this new ribbon now that i'm used to it. Would just hate a new style being introduced.

I did see a Gemini somewhere along the lines, will try again. Bill's book Brilliant Excel, mentioned something about the VBA platform changing, I shudder when I think of that. Lets hope we don't get there.


----------



## Domski (May 12, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> I hate the ribbon. Still can't find may way around!


 
Lack of familiarity breeds contempt, as they never said.


----------



## Hooseria (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good website to check out new changes in VBA on Excel 2010. 

Or better yet, any MVP's out there have any insight you want to share with us.


----------



## RoryA (May 12, 2009)

VBA will still be supported (unless you're on a Mac, in which case who knows?) and there are currently no plans to change that.


----------



## Stray__CAt (May 12, 2009)

Actually I think that there's not going to be any change. VBA is growing old quickly.
We all should focus on VSTO in the near future.


----------



## Domski (May 12, 2009)

Stray__CAt said:


> Actually I think that there's not going to be any change. VBA is growing old quickly.
> We all should focus on VSTO in the near future.



Maybe not all. I'll stick with VBA for a good few years I think, I've barely got a handle on that after all!!!


----------



## Greg Truby (May 13, 2009)

As Rory has stated, those of us who know what they're thinking cannot say. What we _can_ tell you is to be observant. When was VBA introduced into Excel? Can you still use XLM commands? Can you still create a macro sheet and/or dialog a la XL95 way? That should give you some inkling as to how long VBA will continue to be supported in Excel.


----------



## Smitty (May 15, 2009)

I think it's safe to say Microsoft has no plans on killing off VBA any time soon.  In fact they will continue to add functionality to it to support the Ribbon functionality and new features in Excel.  What they won't be doing is any work to upgrade the current IDE itself.

As for what's coming in 2010, like Rory and Greg said, you'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Colin Legg (May 15, 2009)

Just a couple of 'useful' links re Excel 2010:

Microsoft Office 2010 client Forum:
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/office2010general/threads

2010 teaser movie:
http://www.office2010themovie.com/


----------



## delaneyjm (Oct 16, 2009)

Saw this the other day on Wikipedia and thought some might be interested.  Although, I DO take everything I read on Wikipedia with a grain of salt:



> In May 2008, Microsoft announced that VBA will be making a return in the next version of Microsoft Office for Mac.



Here's hoping it's in the 2010 version.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 26, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> For a start I hope they bring back FileSearch!



Problem is, if they do, you still have to write code that works in 2007. Dumb mistake on their part, but IMO, FileSearch is now dead.

Denis


----------



## Norie (Oct 26, 2009)

I actually hope they don't bring back FileSearch.

Sure it was kind of convenient but I've lost count of the times in the past when I used it and the results just weren't right.


----------



## Oorang (Dec 31, 2009)

Some of the changes so far: http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/announcement.php?f=43


----------



## Hooseria (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good website to check out new changes in VBA on Excel 2010. 

Or better yet, any MVP's out there have any insight you want to share with us.


----------



## rconverse (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a suggestion for Excel 2010.  The form controls which have the option of a minimum, maximum, or incremental change should all be made into cell references.


----------

